

Petitioning Google, Inc  Stop Killing Small Business - jtwebman
https://www.change.org/p/google-stop-killing-small-business

======
jtwebman
I have 2 dings. The next one I am sure will take my account down. One isn't
even valid but I took my App down off Google Play so I don't lose AdMod and my
YouTube Adsense account. They really need to get real people on the developer
support side of play.google.com. Would you agree?

~~~
noonespecial
So if a company like google claims to have a "review process" but its really
just an autoreply that says that a review took place (that hasn't), _isn 't
that fraud?_

Either they have people review the cases or they don't. Either would probably
be OK so long as they are upfront with developers about it, but lying about it
doesn't seem legally tenable.

Perhaps all requests for review should have a (third party) captcha attached
to make sure they were actually read. Oh Hey! I have a startup idea!

~~~
jtwebman
I agree and love the startup idea!

